# The Mid Life Crisis



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I was a regular at this website several years ago. My wife said she was done out of the blue. It was a Mid Life Crisis. She tried to convince me it was all those bad things she could think of.....

It took a couple of years of painful patience and a persistence with boundaries, but we survived.

Tomorrow is our 20th anniversary. In hindsight after spending many months at this website and reading many posts, I concluded that many failing marriages are more about one persons depression from the Mid Life Crisis.

Our marriage is better than ever and we are more in love than when we first got married. A more mature love which weathered the storm.

Just some food for thought and wishing those who want to make it better the courage to fight the good fight. Peace.


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

This is me said:


> In hindsight after spending many months at this website and reading many posts, I concluded that many failing marriages are more about one persons depression from the Mid Life Crisis.


I wonder sometimes if this website should be renamed "Talk About Divorce" but this is a rare gem.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Very glad to hear, it is my mid life Crisis that led me to find this place.

thanks for the hope


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

This is me said:


> Tomorrow is our 20th anniversary. In hindsight after spending many months at this website and reading many posts, I concluded that many failing marriages are more about one persons depression from the Mid Life Crisis.


Congratulations on twenty years! It's frequently about depression in general. It doesn't need to be a mid life crisis. My wife had post partum depression that I didn't recognize when our marriage took the dive. In hindsight we should all learn how to recognize depression in our loved ones.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good to hear. Congratulations!


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice to see a bright spot in this sea of misery.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

This is me said:


> I was a regular at this website several years ago. My wife said she was done out of the blue. It was a Mid Life Crisis. She tried to convince me it was all those bad things she could think of.....
> 
> It took a couple of years of painful patience and a persistence with boundaries, but we survived.
> 
> ...


Wilson (because I'm going to call you that until you change your avatar),
You're probably right. Depression is a tough thing to handle. I know when our kids were finally grown, my wife had a major case of empty nest. It eventually passed but it was difficult. I suppose empty nest is a form of depression. Fortunately a lap dog and some time solves empty nest.


----------



## stupidman (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for this ray of hope. I pray that this is the current issue in my marriage and that we will find happiness again.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Thundarr said:


> Wilson (because I'm going to call you that until you change your avatar),
> You're probably right. Depression is a tough thing to handle. .


That is funny! I picked Wilson feeling castaway when she walked and always thought I should make it when Hanks makes "Fire" after we returned to our new normal. I may just do that if I can find it.

I agree Depression is the greater problem and MLC being one of them. Although seemed very common with the ages that frequently have failures in marriage.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

ladymisato said:


> I wonder sometimes if this website should be renamed "Talk About Divorce" but this is a rare gem.


Sad but true. I think the train wrecks are what brings people here, but believe some areas like the section on Reconciliation should be only for those who are truly on the path or have a success story for those seeking hope.

I nearly got banned for making a stink about it many months ago. There are too many posting of negatives in that section that have nothing to do with reconciliation.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update, TIM. I haven't been in this area of TAM in ages, but felt like checking in tonight, and lo and behold, there you are...one of the rare success stories here! So glad to hear that things are still going well for you


----------



## evolver (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats This is me. It's nice to hear. It was depression/ptsd that did my marriage in (and me not understanding it or knowing how to deal with it). It's a terrible condition.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations TIM! Unfortunately by the time most people find TAM, their marriage is beyond repair. If they would address problems as they arise, they would have a shot at restoring their love for each other. But most of us bumble along, not knowing or not recognizing what the issues are or what to do about them.


----------



## msT (Jan 3, 2015)

I came to this site because I care about my mate and our family and don't want to watch it all crumble. Once I started to talk about some of the things that led me here, I got some responses that seemed to indicate either he just sucks or I am a door mat or both, but I think he's depressed and in Mid-life crisis and I know he will be devastated when he snaps out of it if his family is gone. I hope that makes me faithful instead of foolish, but I'm praying for the strength and patience to get through this. Praying hard.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Been a long time since I was here and wanted to give hope to those who want to fight the good fight for their marriage. 

I hope my posts from the dark past can give some thoughts on not giving up if there is a chance.

I am blessed to have a stronger more loving marriage after nearly divorcing.

Wish only the best to all who read this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

This is me said:


> Been a long time since I was here and wanted to give hope to those who want to fight the good fight for their marriage.
> 
> I hope my posts from the dark past can give some thoughts on not giving up if there is a chance.
> 
> ...


Want to share the whole enchilada or gonna make us research your threads to piece together what happened and how you overcame by what process?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

This is me said:


> Been a long time since I was here and wanted to give hope to those who want to fight the good fight for their marriage.
> 
> I hope my posts from the dark past can give some thoughts on not giving up if there is a chance.
> 
> ...


I would love to hear the story and how you found better times. MLC and the obligatory chasing of much younger single coworker brought me to TAM. Trying to rekindle my marriage. Please share your success.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

This is me said:


> Been a long time since I was here and wanted to give hope to those who want to fight the good fight for their marriage.
> 
> I hope my posts from the dark past can give some thoughts on not giving up if there is a chance.
> 
> ...


Translation:

"I am not going to tell you how, but I made my marriage great again!"



Elaborate if you feel like it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

